# NIGHTMARES in 2WW



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi ladies 

I am in 2ww after day 2 transfer of 3 embies on Tuesday (10 days until OTD)and for he past 2 nights I have had the most awful nightmares resulting in me waking up on the verge of tears and terrified...........anyone else had these? This is my 3rd 2ww and never experienced this before............

Kathy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kathy
just replied to you on the other thread. I had horrible ones last night too. Are you using cyclogest?

Nikki
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Not exactly a nightmare in that I didn't wake up scared but....

I had a dream last night that I was having an affair with my husband's boss  ( do not find him remotely attractive) and just as we were about to do it- he turned into a mini me type and started doing a blow job dance- (whatever that is)    At that point in the dream I realised I would never sleep with him- the midget dance not doing it for me!! But then i found out that the security guard had been filming us to put on line. so spent rest of dream trying to stop that- 

it was highly bizarre- to be honest I woke up laughing at the wierdness of my mind and then told DH who laughed at me even more.....

Hope you are ok kathy- maybe it is a good sign if it didn't happen in your other cycles...  

Kate x


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Livity & Nikki

That had me in stitches, that was so funny      - plus I am smiling again now as Adrian is laying on the rug next to me all  the way back from america yay - he gave my tummy a kiss to say hello to the 3 embryos when he arrived home it's been horrible going through this without him here...............    

I am on Utrogestan 2 x 200mg pessaries twice a day and feel a bit light headed as well this afternoon ah well we get all these pregnancy symptoms cos we are pumping ourselves up with pregnancy hormones i.e increased progesterone levels, at the end of the day my embies will only just about be snuggling in if they have taken yet we still look for signs     

10 days till test day and lets see what the night has in store tonight lol just so you know what my nightmares were the 1st night AF had arrived but it wa buckets of sand coming away Now where is that from    

Last night I was convinced on several occassions that someone was knocking on the front door and when I woke up (about 4 times) i really beleived someone was standing at the bedroom door     

Freaky !!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep positive girlies keeping everything crossed for us all there have been loads of BFPs on here the last couple of days 
               

I am back to work on monday and working in a pharmacy I am surrounded by pee sticks I am going to have to have sooooooooo much willpower lol         

Kathy xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kathy- 

Good luck on resisting the pee sticks....   

Kate x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I had erotic dreams, vivid 'real' dreams and a couple of nightmares during my 2ww. Thought it was all due to all the drugs and emotions running through my head etc.. but I'm still having them even now!!  It may well be to do with the pessaries....


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but i am glad to have read it. I have ET yesterday and 4 awful nightmares where I was so stressed and angry and still feel really rubbish today. 

I blamed the predisiolone I didn't have these nightmares last time x


----------

